# Basildon Show Meet?



## Trice (Oct 4, 2006)

Are we going to have a meet at this show? or will people say they're going to meet but then not turn up? lol.

If we do i think it's better not to go to a pub thats miles away.  
Anyone know much of basildon?


----------



## Snakes r grreat (Aug 21, 2006)

Your the essex boy tracey, you decide!


----------



## Trice (Oct 4, 2006)

i think i've been to basildon twice in my life. and both i don't remember. 
hm.. Darkdan! Where is the nearest but semi decent pub near the show? I'm coming to the show so i think it'd be a good idea to meet up


----------



## Nerys (Apr 18, 2005)

I'm pretty sure there is something at the venue... i know last time i spent a lot of the day sat outside chatting to people with snuff on my lap... i am sure i recall a bar there?? can anyone confirm?

this is us down there last year, with a friends little boy 










N


----------



## PendleHog (Dec 21, 2005)

Is basildon a little more skunk friendly then Nerys?

Im thinking of going, not really to buy anything else (space is running out fast!) but I might go down to meet a few people..


----------



## pixie_bex (Jul 1, 2006)

WHOOO i finally get to meet snuff!!!!


----------



## SuperTed (Apr 19, 2007)

im guna be there (if your lucky) :Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## Andy b 1 (May 14, 2007)

ill be there


----------



## Athravan (Dec 28, 2006)

I might be, don't know yet. Will be in London that weekend, but deciding whether to go from there or not as i'd have to train it.


----------



## Nerys (Apr 18, 2005)

i've spoken personally to connie and the guys indeed, and they have kindly given me permission to take her along yes. she is not paraded round the hall inside mind you, but tends to be outside with her audience lol..

thankfully some of the societies are not so blind as to think that reptile keepers only keep reptiles. its a shame that more of the "old school" will not open their eyes and realise that an animal keeper is an animal keeper, be it scale, fur or feather. not only that but most reptile keepers also have furry friends, from dogs and cats.. right up to more unusuals like bigger cats, primates, marsupials and so on. thankfully ERAC are a lot more uptodate and with it, than other groups holding UK shows... Snuff does not come into conflict with the reptiles at the shows she attends, there is no fuss as there needs be no fuss!! (try telling that to some!!)

Snuff was also welcomed at BRAS. i'll leave it up to you to work out who i mean above!

N


----------



## 1949_sam (Jan 21, 2007)

pixie_bex said:


> WHOOO i finally get to meet snuff!!!!


I've meet her twice and i have to say she's a beautiful friendly cuddley skunk and i wish she was mine :Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## Daredevil (Jul 10, 2007)

Will people be selling snakes at this meet in Basildon??


----------



## Athravan (Dec 28, 2006)

bradhollands999 said:


> Will people be selling snakes at this meet in Basildon??


It's a trade show, so there will be tables with breeders selling all sorts of reptiles, and sometimes there's a retailer selling livefood or equipment.


----------



## SuperTed (Apr 19, 2007)

its a reptile show so if they dont then it will be pretty poor :lol2:


----------



## Daredevil (Jul 10, 2007)

Bit like the show in Barking then??


----------



## Nerys (Apr 18, 2005)

yes, like the show in barking..

N


----------



## DeanThorpe (Apr 9, 2006)

There was defo a bar there last year by the way if anyone wasnt sure.

[wont be able to smoke in there this year thou  boo hoo]


----------



## SuperTed (Apr 19, 2007)

haha gdgd!!!


----------



## xXFooFooLaFluffXx (Aug 4, 2007)

is basildon down sou?

anywhere i can get some info on it? any sites?

cat x


----------



## DeanThorpe (Apr 9, 2006)

dont know if this is the official website
|

|

lol..page name is whack.. lol
http://www.essexreptiles.co.uk/


----------



## SuperTed (Apr 19, 2007)

Whos meeting up during and after the show then? :grin1:


----------



## trese (Oct 2, 2006)

i think me an dean are going this year so would be cool to meet up with people, oh and i would love to meet nery's skunk (will make me want one more lol)


----------



## Trice (Oct 4, 2006)

Snuff seemed to love the attention at the meet after the barking show Lol.
So.. There going to be a few of us going pub. or no?


----------



## SuperTed (Apr 19, 2007)

Yea come on we need YOU! :lol2:


----------



## Fangio (Jun 2, 2007)

Trice said:


> Anyone know much of basildon?


I know that if you venture into the town centre McDonald's do a "Basildon McFeast". I've never seen any other maccy D's do a regional deal LOL.

Anyhoo....... I may join you guys for this meet I dunno yet. I'll def. be at the show though so will see a few of you there. Looking forward to meeting Snuff:no1:


----------



## SuperTed (Apr 19, 2007)

sorry matt i cant find the invite with your name on it :Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## Trice (Oct 4, 2006)

Fangio said:


> I know that if you venture into the town centre McDonald's do a "Basildon McFeast". I've never seen any other maccy D's do a regional deal LOL.
> 
> Anyhoo....... I may join you guys for this meet I dunno yet. I'll def. be at the show though so will see a few of you there. Looking forward to meeting Snuff:no1:


If i see you i'm dragging you along!

That goes for all you members of the forums!
I hear T-bo might even make an appearance this time..

But if i see you and recognise you. i'm dragging you to the pub by your ears!


----------



## rachel132002 (Dec 4, 2006)

LOL if memory serves right Nerys, the 'bar' was a little snack shack thing and benches outside where i spent all afternoon with Snuff or smoking **** with you till my mum told me off that she'd been sitting selling at my table instead of me - woop woop roll on Basildon!


----------



## rachel132002 (Dec 4, 2006)

I also reckon harvester in Hornchurch/Grays (ppl know where hornchurch one is and Grays is close to Basildon) is a good bet for after meetings and i'll come to aftershow meets - don't do morning things lol too earrlllyyy.


----------



## Trice (Oct 4, 2006)

Hornchurch is still quite a bit away..
Alot of people didn't go to the meet after the barking show due to the distance and alot of people got there by train so yeah..

Isnt there anything in or near Basildon? i'd go have a look but i'm in France atm.


----------



## SuperTed (Apr 19, 2007)

essex just rulessss wooooooooo yeaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa we are taking over this forum lets face it!


----------



## Geopathic (Jun 30, 2007)

It would be nice if a decent show/fair came to Norfolk


----------



## Fangio (Jun 2, 2007)

Kellogscornsnake! said:


> sorry matt i cant find the invite with your name on it :Na_Na_Na_Na:






Trice said:


> If i see you i'm dragging you along!
> 
> That goes for all you members of the forums!
> I hear T-bo might even make an appearance this time..
> ...


LOL it seems I may have to wear a disguise. I probably will



Trice said:


> Hornchurch is still quite a bit away..
> Alot of people didn't go to the meet after the barking show due to the distance and alot of people got there by train so yeah..
> 
> Isnt there anything in or near Basildon? i'd go have a look but i'm in France atm.


Hmmmm.....where's Darkdan with suggestions when you need him eh? LOL. I can probably have a scout at the weekend if no-one can come up with suggestions in the meantime. Are we looking at one within walking distance or is a short drive ok?


----------



## SuperTed (Apr 19, 2007)

theres a bar there thats just abuse that! i mean.... use...


----------



## Fangio (Jun 2, 2007)

Fair enough.

Also Trice is posting from France!!!!!! You're more of an addict than me!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!111!!!!!!!!!one!!!!11!


----------



## Trice (Oct 4, 2006)

Well if the bar there is ok why don't we just stay there?


----------



## darkdan99 (Dec 28, 2006)

suggestions of what?


----------



## darkdan99 (Dec 28, 2006)

Trice said:


> Well if the bar there is ok why don't we just stay there?


The bar there is ok, but i belive they aint the cheapest around! its a sports club primarily, out in an industrial area.


----------



## Fangio (Jun 2, 2007)

darkdan99 said:


> suggestions of what?


pubs in the area (though I forget you don't drink LOL)


----------



## darkdan99 (Dec 28, 2006)

there arnt many good ones TBH. 

I think it would be best to stay at marconi since they have ample outside space, a bar, food and there is no travel. 

Nothing sprigs to mind as a suitable other really.


----------



## Fangio (Jun 2, 2007)

So let it be done! Stay on site for the meet, People have NO excuse for not going then


----------



## SuperTed (Apr 19, 2007)

i say we all bundle back to matts flat! it will fit all of us in.. :lol2:


----------



## darkdan99 (Dec 28, 2006)

Although i *may* not be going to the show at all so thats an excuse


----------



## Fangio (Jun 2, 2007)

Whyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy? Dan not go to a rep show which is local!?!?!?!?!?!?!?! Say wha'?

Ummmmmm.......it'll be kinda cosy here with everyone in


----------



## darkdan99 (Dec 28, 2006)

erm no money (as in entry fee/drink), cant buy anything even if i do get money... 

If i can get some £££ then i shall pop aling for a look and a drink but otherwise i gonna give it a miss.


----------



## balthazar196 (Jun 1, 2007)

Im going without money lol so you wont be the only one lol ill just sit there and give people dirty looks as they buy something that i wanted lol


----------



## pixie_bex (Jul 1, 2006)

im not going now guys, sorry for those who I promsied lifts to.. hopefully there is enough time for you to arrange something else.

take Care 

Becca
xx


----------



## SuperTed (Apr 19, 2007)

cool what do you want to buy and il buy it...


----------



## Fangio (Jun 2, 2007)

pixie_bex said:


> im not going now guys, sorry for those who I promsied lifts to.. hopefully there is enough time for you to arrange something else.
> 
> take Care
> 
> ...


Awwwwwww


----------



## Fangio (Jun 2, 2007)

darkdan99 said:


> erm no money (as in entry fee/drink), cant buy anything even if i do get money...
> 
> If i can get some £££ then i shall pop aling for a look and a drink but otherwise i gonna give it a miss.


Boooooooooooooooooooooooring:Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## darkdan99 (Dec 28, 2006)

its very boring, but if i have exactly £00.00 then what can i do?


----------



## SuperTed (Apr 19, 2007)

dance around the hall in a teletubbies costume singing the theme tune.


----------



## darkdan99 (Dec 28, 2006)

nope, cos i cant afford the entry!


----------



## SuperTed (Apr 19, 2007)

il pay for that.. it will be worth watching. :lol2:


----------



## Trice (Oct 4, 2006)

lol. Just realized the name change! SuperTed!

Dan! You gotta come


----------



## SuperTed (Apr 19, 2007)

huh? who are you? :crazy:


----------



## cornmorphs (Jan 28, 2005)

god dammit lol.. what was your old name again? lol


----------



## SuperTed (Apr 19, 2007)

Kelllllllogcornsnakee someone else can have the privalage of that name now.. i think it would suit you nige..


----------



## cornmorphs (Jan 28, 2005)

you know, i think it would :Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## SuperTed (Apr 19, 2007)

if you take it and get any pm's from all the lady's then tell me because there all after me i think its the name you should try it.


----------



## cornmorphs (Jan 28, 2005)

well thats the thing you see, i get 250 pms, i had to have this increased from what you mortals have as i just couldnt keep up with emtpying 100 per day 3/4 times.. not its worse though.. its still 3/4 times a day at 250.. i cant win.. i'm just soooo cute


----------



## SuperTed (Apr 19, 2007)

:lol2::lol2:


----------



## Fangio (Jun 2, 2007)

You guys make me :lol2:

Maybe I'll say hi at this show Nige, you looked kinda busy at BRAS so I left you alone.


----------



## muckypup (Aug 15, 2007)

i should be there so put me down for a drink/meet


----------



## cornmorphs (Jan 28, 2005)

Fangio said:


> You guys make me :lol2:
> 
> Maybe I'll say hi at this show Nige, you looked kinda busy at BRAS so I left you alone.


lol, yeah it was a busy day for sure..
not likely to be going to this one, if i am in will not be as a seller anyway.


----------



## Fangio (Jun 2, 2007)

cornmorphs said:


> lol, yeah it was a busy day for sure..
> not likely to be going to this one, if i am in will not be as a seller anyway.


Ah well, maybe I'll get to annoy you somewhere along the line!


----------



## LEXCORN (Feb 9, 2007)

*E.R.A.C. show*

Ya, 

Lexcorn will be at this show people..........we have a table booked, so, won't be able to chat at the 'bar' 

Chatting at the table, can do, it all depends on the amount of animals that we will have available as we sold a lot of cultivars at the recent Doncaster show :smile:

See y'all there.

Lex


----------



## pixie_bex (Jul 1, 2006)

im gonna go now! still cant offer a lift as im having to get the train now... So if anyone wants to meet me at basildon station I would be very greatfull and may even share my jellys lol...

Wont bother posting a pic as you all know what I look like! lol
xx


----------



## 1949_sam (Jan 21, 2007)

pixie_bex said:


> im gonna go now! still cant offer a lift as im having to get the train now... So if anyone wants to meet me at basildon station I would be very greatfull and may even share my jellys lol...
> 
> Wont bother posting a pic as you all know what I look like! lol
> xx


What time was u thinking of getting to basildon station? As we are gonna go but i'll have all the kids with me, thats if i can't get a baby sitter :lol2:

I can't remember what you look like hun :icon_redface: xx


----------



## pixie_bex (Jul 1, 2006)

Dunno what time yet, I might just jump in a cab shouldnt cost to much.. 

Ill post a piccie when I get home  xxx


----------



## darkdan99 (Dec 28, 2006)

wanna walk through with me hun?


----------



## Fangio (Jun 2, 2007)

ah dan you're coming now eh?


----------



## 1949_sam (Jan 21, 2007)

pixie_bex said:


> Dunno what time yet, I might just jump in a cab shouldnt cost to much..
> 
> Ill post a piccie when I get home  xxx


Ok cool :no1:


----------



## darkdan99 (Dec 28, 2006)

Yeah, im thinking that it is my duty to come, but i might not hang about that long


----------



## Fangio (Jun 2, 2007)

LOL if you stay all day you'll end up buying.

Any more news on the army front?


----------



## pixie_bex (Jul 1, 2006)

darkdan99 said:


> wanna walk through with me hun?


how far walk is it bubs? If its far do you fancy getting in the cab with me?


----------



## pixie_bex (Jul 1, 2006)

ok heres me! (excuse the no make up lol)










oh and this is the face i will be pulling after the show when i didnt buy anything! lol









make sure you come and say hey!


----------



## darkdan99 (Dec 28, 2006)

the walk is a fair way, erm about 30-40 mins actually (i thought it was less) 

But its throught the wonderous sights of basildon.............


----------



## pixie_bex (Jul 1, 2006)

hmmmm I must be missing something because I have never seen the wonderous sites of Basildon lol

Im guessing we should get a cab dude im not walking that long lol plus you walk to fast lol


----------



## Athravan (Dec 28, 2006)

pixie_bex said:


> hmmmm I must be missing something because I have never seen the wonderous sites of Basildon lol
> 
> Im guessing we should get a cab dude im not walking that long lol plus you walk to fast lol


We are going now Pix and taking the car so if you want a lift from the train station and don't mind being in the car with the dogs let us know


----------



## darkdan99 (Dec 28, 2006)

fine, i shall walk on my own, its closer to my house than the station anyway  

i wont go ou of my way to help a damsle in distress ever again


----------



## Bar1 (Feb 20, 2007)

hi all just wonderin if i someone could post up the opening and closin hours forthe show
thanks 
james


----------



## Fangio (Jun 2, 2007)

Bar1 said:


> hi all just wonderin if i someone could post up the opening and closin hours forthe show
> thanks
> james


www.erac.org.uk/

All info there .


----------

